# Let's see what happens



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going out for a couple of hours this afternoon and I have a new neighbor moving in across the street. There's lots of activity happening outside and I don't want the dogs barking the whole time I'm gone. I'm going to try leaving them in the house while I'm gone. This has not been successful in the past but I've done a few trail runs leaving them inside for about 30 minutes and they've been good. I've set up the camera in the house so I can check on them while I'm gone. 

So what do you think - are they going to be good or are they going to get into trouble?


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Well you might experience this... :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

To bad your camera doesn't have slow motion video like your phone.

My daughter and I ran to the store last week, and was probably gone for all of 20 minutes. Either June, or Cash (maybe both) raided the kitchen trash. Its been years since one of my dogs touched the trash can, but I came home to it knocked over, and trash strown from the kitchen through the living room.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sadly - I have more pictures like that than I would care to admit. 

It's been about a year and a half since I've left them alone in the house for an extended period of time, so we'll see what happens...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TR - seeing them in slow motion destroying the house would be hilarious! . I've put away lots of stuff so they can't get into it, but there's still plenty of things they can to if they want. Maybe I can film the webcam with the phone to slow it down.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm shocked!! My two hour trip turned into five hours and I thought for sure that they would have destroyed something. When I got home, everything was just as I had left it! The times that I checked in on them through the webcam they were either sleeping or somewhere out of the camera view. I thought that maybe they were getting into something in the kitchen, but they didn't! My babies are growing up.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Last time Mark left Dharma loose and all of the bedroom doors open- My rocking chair that I got when my daughter was just a baby(21 years ago) was chewed. It seems that NOTHING of the culprit's gets destroyed. Also I no longer give Dharma the chance after that- It is always in the crate now. Also when she goes to the breeder to be boarded she needs to go in her crate. Maybe I just don't trust her as much as I would like to. She is almost 2 years old now. There is an interesting thread in the making-
Maybe it should be titled "List of Things Destroyed While Owning a Vizsla!"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe easier to list the things they haven't destroyed.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree TR, it's easier to look around and identify the things they haven't destroyed because the list of destroyed things is so long! 

Yesterday I put a lot of things in the guest bedroom and the office and then shut the doors so they didn't have access to anything. When I was checking on them on the webcam and I couldn't see them I kept wondering what they were destroying in my kitchen. 

I don't know if yesterday was a fluke or not, but I'm really hoping that I can start trusting them in the house. Especially going into summer. It will be nice if I can leave them in the house when it gets really hot!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that I officially have two dogs that can safely stay in the house alone!

I've now left them in the house about five times and so far they haven't destroyed anything. I've also loosened up a little on what I put away when I leave. Yesterday I went out for a couple of hours and when I came home the dogs weren't waiting for me at the door. I went into the family room and they were no where to be seen. I knew they couldn't get outside, so they had to be in the house somewhere. Then I heard one of them crying and realized that they were in my office. I had left the office door open and they went in there and somehow shut themselves in. I thought it was funny that they both ended up in there, but they didn't chew up anything. 

One milestone down, only a thousand more to go.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Memories...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I'm not sure that I can "eat" what I said in my last post to this thread as we went out for an hour and left Dharma with the run of the main floor and the rec room and the upstairs hallway with all the doors closed. Nothing was destroyed.........I'm thinking all she did was sleep on the sofa in the living room?  I mean she is 2 years old now and is growing up.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea! It's always a nice feeling to let go of a source of worry. 

I'll share an expectation-setting bit of advice I read when Savannah was a puppy, though. We only declare complete victory on an issue after we have been problem-free for six months. That bit of perspective has kept me sane through any number of regressions. It also makes sure that when we have a regression I check my behavior first. Who'd have thought it would take me 6 months to train myself?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

OOPS! Mark thought he put Dharma in her crate and locked it. I arrived home to find her at the front door with her butt wiggling and humming out of happiness to see me. First question- What are you doing loose? second question- Did anything get destroyed? Third question- Are there any accidents?
Everything was good even though the bathroom and our bedroom doors were left open. GOOD GIRL DHARMA!!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*knock on wood*

We've been leaving Ruby out of her crate when we leave the house for about a year and a half now. She hasn't ever chewed on anything or gotten into anything that she isn't supposed to. I actually think she just sits on our couch the entire time and doesn't move! 

Congrats for being able to leave your furbabies out!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well - I've found the dogs kryptonite, they can not resist yarn. I left them in for a bit today and I had a ball of yarn on the table that I forgot to put away. When I came home it was spread all over the living room! They left everything else alone so I guess I can live with this.


----------

